# Will this snow help for the weekend?



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Is this snow gonna help or hurt hunting for the weekend?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Definitely Hurt It. :lol: I'd let those poor roosters rest at least until Monday.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Sounds good............ 8)


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd quit hunting for the year or better yet take next year off to. I am not able to go anymore this year so I don't think anyone else should to make it fair. :beer:


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

dosch said:


> Is this snow gonna help or hurt hunting for the weekend?


 This should be a awesome weekend to go out hunting, one week left of the season and theres alot of roosters left out there. The roosters fight off the hens for food and cover, so far it's been nice out there but the worst of the winter is left. The birds hould hold tighter with the snow.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, this should make it good again. The last couple weeks have been the pits from the hunters standpoint, but good for the birds. Cross my heart, it was easier getting closer to grouse than to roosters. They were as wild as SW ND. Lamoure got a foot, Ft. Ransom 14".


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Winterstorm Watch Sunday and Monday...Somebody doesn't want me to get out again!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The snow helped me today, They were bunched up big time. Two "honey holes" and 3 roosters in about 2 hours. I didn't want to drive the 160 miles to my bow hunting spot so I just went rooster hunting. :lol: I think I was the only one crazy enough to be out where I was. didn't see another person while I was hunting. It is such a hoot when they flush out of the snow.

Bob


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

just got back from todays limit it was sick they got up right in our faces and they held so tight for us under the snow our pretty little chocolates caught em left and right fun day of pheasants :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A tough day for the old guy's.Field hunter and I hunted in a foot or more of heavy wet snow.Zach,you better call your dad tommorrow to see if he can move!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

We shot 5 outta 6 birds yesterday but I honestly felt like I might die before we got back to the vehicle. We got out of the pickup at 8 0'clock and didn't get back until noon, I've never been so happy to sit my *** down. Awesome site to see the roosters explode out of the cattails... 
maybe next time they won't be a mile from the truck.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We had less than an inch of snow where we hunted. Got my 8 year old lab Bella out for her first pheasant hunt. She picked it up pretty fast. I was about has happy as I have been in a very long time. I got my 3. She flushed a few hens as well. Just have to work on her keeping closer. The inch of snow made it a bit easier so see their tracks and we hunted those areas a bit harder. Suppose to be more snow on the way tonight. Hopefully I can get out Tues and Wed.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Had a great day yesterday. Every slough that we hunted was full of birds. They were pretty wild but we did get our birds. We usually walked to 2 guys with 4 dogs and posted 4 guys. The posters got most of the shooting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Well the deep snow sure caused the birds to hold better. But also caused my shooting to go to heck.  The extra weight of the snow has flattened the earths crust causing the force of gravity to increase by a factor of five.
Birds can't rise as fast so they intuitively hold longer and then the shot string falls farther behind. I noticed my feet are heavier too. And my coat weighs about six hundred pounds on the walk back to the truck. Possibly this why fish go to the bottom in the winter and I spend more time in the basement. Mother Nature is cruel.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Once again chocolates were pointin them 2 us today they are holdin really tight for us in this snow so deffenatly the snow helped us alot


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We hammered them. They were holding tight. Our small entourage limited four days straight. Got some beautifull pictures of snow roosters. Saw one thing that was very unusual. We drove over by a round roof barn to take some pictures and I happen to notice a hen laying in the snow and thought it a bit unusual. We looked about twenty feet up on the snow covered roof and saw an impact mark and a slide mark down to the bird. Poor hen must have slammed into the roof and died. She was still warm and probably should not have done it but took the bird home and cleaned the bird. The season is winding down and this will go down as one of the best since the 60's.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Weekend was a good one. Shot two roosters saturday and one sunday. That will be my last weekend of the year. The dog and I will put a little winter fat on so we have lots of energy to burn next season.


----------

